# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft предоставляет пользователям возможность контролировать конфиденциальные данные в Windows10

## Labs

В рамках концепции More Personal Computing, предполагающей упрощение взаимодействия человека с компьютером, компания Microsoft представляет два новых решения, которые помогут пользователю управлять конфиденциальными данными. 

Компания Microsoft анонсирует запуск веб-панели управления конфиденциальностью Microsoft Privacy Dashboard, функционирующей в соответствии с принципом прозрачности. С ее помощью пользователи будут просматривать и контролировать информацию о своих активностях, которая учитывается в различных сервисах Microsoft.  Войдя в личный аккаунт, пользователь сможет просмотреть и при желании очистить журнал посещений и историю поиска, удалить данные о своем местоположении и записную книжку Cortana. 

В дополнение к этому Microsoft представляет новый вариант настроек конфиденциальности в Windows 10, который станет доступным для всех пользователей с выходом обновления Windows 10 Creators Update. В новом наборе настроек, который заменит существующие экспресс-настройки, пользователь будет самостоятельно выбирать наиболее подходящие ему параметры приватности. Процесс настройки конфиденциальных данных будет отличаться в зависимости от используемой версии Windows. При переходе с Windows 7 на Windows 8, или при установке Windows 10 с нуля пользователь получит набор важных опций, для которых необходимо самостоятельно задать настройки. Если Windows 10 уже установлена, пользователь получает уведомление о необходимости выбрать параметры конфиденциальности. 

«Мы делаем новый шаг в совершенствовании Windows, расширяя возможности взаимодействия пользователя с операционной системой и другими продуктами Microsoft. Вне зависимости от уровня учета данных, компания не использует содержимое электронных писем, переписок в чатах, личных документов и изображений. Мы идем по пути технологического развития, который меняет способы общения, работы и развлечений. Главные принципы Microsoft остаются прежними: взаимодействие с пользователями, внимание к отзывам, внедрение новых идей по усовершенствованию программных продуктов и защите конфиденциальных данных», - комментирует *Терри Майерсон, вице-президент Microsoft по операционным системам и устройствам*. 

 Количество вариантов учета диагностических данных сокращается с трех уровней до двух: базового и полного. На базовом уровне Microsoft запрашивает только те данные, которые необходимы для корректной работы Windows, своевременного обновления операционной системы и приложений, обеспечения безопасности пользовательской информации. Выбирая определенные опции в панели настройки конфиденциальности, пользователь получает информацию о том, как они повлияют на работу Windows. Обновление включает возможность голосового управления параметрами конфиденциальности.

----------

